# Shifting WM reservation?



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a week reserved at WM West Yellowstone for next September. I’ve been asked if the week can be shifted to allow us to attend a local function scheduled for the same week. There is no open availability to book a different week, and cancel the current reservation. I also don’t have enough credits to book another week even if there was availability, without cancelling the current week.

What are my options? Can a VG  do me any good? Or am I locked in?

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 26, 2018)

By all means call and see what they can do.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 26, 2018)

If there is no availability, the only thing the VPC can do for you is to put in a waitlist request for the time you would like.  Then if there is a cancellation, your request can match to it and then they can cancel your existing reservation and use the credits to book the preferred reservation.

A little more detail would be required to advise you on the right waitlist request(s) that you want to put in. The best strategy with a waitlist is to try to build the reservation you want using multiple overlapping waitlist requests. But that requires credits to confirm each match you receive, which it sounds like you dont have. That is where JohnPaul's advice to call the VPC comes in. Most of the experienced VPC's know how to guide you if you tell them what you would like to get done.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks. I’ll call and see what my options are.

Eric, there isn’t much more to share. Basic 1br reservation made 13 months out. What info would help you?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 26, 2018)

The actual dates you have and the ones you want should be the VPC's starting point.

Is the event you want within three or four days after your existing reservation or is there a large gap? i.e. it might be best to put a WL request just for the days to bridge to the event

Will a different size unit work for you? There are 27 1 BR and 70 2BR's at that resort, so WL for a 2BR will have better odds

Are you willing to accept less days (5 or 6 instead of 7), to get the preferred dates? Since you cant build a reservation, having the minimum number of days you will accept as low as possible increases your chance of a match.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2018)

Check in currently is Sept. 14. Jumping back a week to Sept. 7 would work. The week after is getting a bit later than I’d want, since we’re driving. The local event is here in Washington, not in Montana. So I’m trying to figure out how to be in two places at once. It will likely be easier to leave things as they are, and skip the local thing. 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Check in currently is Sept. 14. Jumping back a week to Sept. 7 would work. The week after is getting a bit later than I’d want, since we’re driving. The local event is here in Washington, not in Montana. So I’m trying to figure out how to be in two places at once. It will likely be easier to leave things as they are, and skip the local thing.
> 
> Dave



The last time we were in West Yellowstone, it was early Sept and it was in the 50's during the day. So I get where you are coming from.

While it would cost more credits, I would put in a waitlist request for Sept 7 for 7 nights, Sept 8 for 6 nights, Sept 9 for 5 nights  1 BR (1st choice), 2BR (2nd Choice).

Obvious downside is that it burns three of your four Waitlist requests. But it guarantees that you wont get bumped out of line with a partial match. Since declining a WL request takes it out of queue.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, wonder of wonders! I just got off the phone with WM. I had called to change a February reservation at another resort, and after we were done, the VPC asked if I wanted to change the Yellowstone reservation too, since my WL request had come through. 

I was surprised, because I’d completely forgotten that I’d put in a WL request for a 2br after I made the current 1br reservation. The 2br had come in for the week prior, and did I want it? Oh yes, please! So now I’ve got a better week in Yellowstone, my guests won’t have to sleep in the living room, and we’ll be home in time to attend the local event the following week. I love when a plan comes together!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2018)

WM continues to impress me!  I mentioned in the post just above that I had called them to change a February reservation at another resort, and they asked about changing the New Orleans reservation.  That February reservation change I was making had resulted in being one day short of the period I wanted at that resort.  There was no availability for the day I wanted to check in.  I accepted a check in for the day after, and I asked for a WaitList for that first night.  No problem, and the VPC put it in for me.

Yesterday, barely 24 hours after making that change and WL request, I was notified the WL request was in.  What??  Already?  I just got off the phone with WM again, and now my February reservation is all set the way I want it.

I'm happy with these guys.  For as annoying as Wyndham always seemed when I was dealing with RCI, WorldMark seems to be stepping up and doing exactly what they said they'd do.  I'm liking this. 

Dave


----------

